# Sock calculator



## knitty1212 (Aug 19, 2011)

I am not a sock knitting KP'r. Came across this by accident.

http://www.panix.com/~ilaine/socks.html


----------



## purple_paisley (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks like it could be fun to try this!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for he link


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing---I have it bookmarked.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

very cool, thank you!


----------



## prokia (Nov 19, 2013)

I use this all the time !
For socks of course

I don't follow the pattern or anything
But I enter my gauge and she size of the person I'm knitting for
And that gives me the number of stitches I need,

It's a must have if you knit socks with differents needles, different yarn, different persons 

;0)


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

This is also available for iPhones etc as Sock Calc, for very little cost. I find it so useful to be able to carry it around with me. 

The lady who programmed this is the same very generous lady who hosts Arachne, the big lace forum, which is why this was called the Arachne sock calculator.


----------

